# Santa Claus real or fake



## Berthold (Dec 9, 2018)

Teacher unracked up Santa as a lie and is fired.

Had the teacher said cows are not purple, she would probably have faced even more drastic consequences.

A teacher in the USA has exposed Santa Claus as a lie in front of a group of first-graders and is therefore no longer allowed to teach at the school.

According to reports, the teacher at the elementary school in New Jersey State was on duty as a representation, explaining to the children that Santa Claus didn't really exist. At inquiries, she also explained the Easter Bunny, the Tooth Fairy, a Christmas elf and lucky important ones invented.
"As a father of four, I am really aware of how delicate this announcement is ," said headmaster Michael Raj, according to the website "NJ.com ."
School district manager Rene Rovtar also appeared "worried and disheartened ." "The childish amazement in connection with the holidays and traditions is particularly close to my heart personally," Rovtar then shared.
Many parents subsequently tried to limit the damage at home, a mother said.

*real or fake?*


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 9, 2018)

How ridiculous!! 
You get fired for telling the truth to the children. They are going to find out soon or later. I'm sure many kids already know the truth anyways. 
Stupid parents. 
Only in America. haha


----------



## Ray (Dec 9, 2018)

Berthold said:


> Teacher unracked up Santa as a lie and is fired.
> 
> Had the teacher said cows are not purple, she would probably have faced even more drastic consequences.
> 
> ...


----------



## Berthold (Dec 10, 2018)

Ray said:


>



No, my post is a very important message for Your compatriots in the bible belt, also if *You* don't want to read it. But please don't believe in Santa Claus.


----------



## Berthold (Dec 10, 2018)

Ray said:


> Berthold just loves finding negative **** about America - which our "jouranlists" love to publish because they have forgotten what true journalism is - because apparently, nothing like that ever happens in Germany or the rest of Europe.




Ray, please do not criticize me and the journalists who picked up on this event as you did in your deleted post.
Criticize the school administration that the teacher expelled from the school.

You missed the mark. Or do You agree expelling the teacher?

For Your information: In Germany the school administration would have been expelled, not the teacher.


----------



## troy (Dec 10, 2018)

Lol...


----------



## Ray (Dec 10, 2018)

Berthold said:


> Ray, please do not criticize me and the journalists who picked up on this event as you did in your deleted post.


Precisely why I deleted it after thinking better of it.


----------



## Berthold (Dec 10, 2018)

Accepted, Ray


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 11, 2018)

The world would be a very sad place indeed if there was no 'fantasy'.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 11, 2018)

My initial reaction was of course, this is fake...but then, by afterthought: wait a moment, this is a country where such an incredible amount of people hold silly, creationist views true and in preference to sound, scientific thought?!

And I'm not making any comment here on the existence of God or more sophisticated religious beliefs - only chiding unreflected, literal interpretations of a more than 2.000 years old cosmology, thought up by sometimes nomadic, sometimes agrarian tribes in a probably not very sophisticated, societal structure.

So, if you literally hold the (poetically, though, quite beautiful) myth of God's creation of the world in 7 days for the exact truth, then why not believe in Santa Claus? And as we seem to be working on the same level here, then the denial of Santa Claus is akin to the blasphemous denial of another, white- and longbearded, ol' chum! Of course the teacher had to go!

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## xiphius (Dec 11, 2018)

Guldal said:


> My initial reaction was of course, this is fake...but then, by afterthought: wait a moment, this is a country where such an incredible amount of people hold silly, creationist views true and in preference to sound, scientific thought?!



And don't forget about the dyslexic devil-worshiper who sold his soul to Santa. He must be crushed... :evil:


----------



## h_mossy (Dec 11, 2018)

Actually... there really was a St. Nicholas, just not quite in the way that children are told about today. 

However, it seems an extremely trivial reason to fire a teacher. And it proves to the children that 'grinches' are real!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 11, 2018)

an important distinction should be made here that the teacher in question was a substitute teacher. Subs in the US are typically not full fledged teachers, dont have contracts, no benefits and no guaranteed work and are just used to fill in for teachers on vacation or sick leave ..they may or may not have the credentials to be a full teacher. In fact, many dont have any qualifications, they tend to be just proctors who the school has come to trust (who babysit kids while they do assigned work from the real teacher). As such, subs usually do not have any protection from unions. If they are serving as subs and hope to be a teacher..the substitution phase is a sort of probation period while they attain credentials...which means they need to tread very lightly. My guess is that this sub didnt care anymore and didnt see a future in teaching. This is not the same as if a teacher with a contract told kids that santa was not real..if that happened ..they would probably just get a warning


----------

